# Sad day



## Lon

What a doozie of a day. I learned that the woman I dated for a few months after my separation, (ended in Feb.) was killed this morning in a car crash. I am actually quite a bit more distraught about this than I would have expected. I just saw her the other day at the transit terminal, with her daughter that she finally won back custody of after a stressful ordeal with the courts, she looked really good and I gave her a wave, she gave me an unsure glare back, she wasn't a big fan, but she sure managed to get a good little chunk of my heart anyway.

Just the way learning of all this unfolded was kind of surreal too - this is the woman that I broke off the relationship with after she chose to go work with my ex... she was always making crazy decisions like that, always finding herself in trouble, and she was just looking for someone to love so much and treat her properly. My ex W is actually the one who informed me of the accident, but didn't know if she was killed or one of the survivors, just that one had been thrown from the vehicle and died at the scene.

When we were dating and drove anywhere I always argued with her because she refused to put on her seatbelt... then I was in an accident in my van and had to get a new car (which she helped inaugurate with me) but it dings constantly without the seatbelt. She would just make me put up with it lol. I could almost foresee this kind of thing happening, but when it actually does it is heart-wrenching. Fortunately her daughter wasn't in the vehicle, but now the little girl has no mommy, and I find it so tragic.

Before all this my mom had emailed me earlier and informed me a friend of the family passed away, she was an employee at my parents used bookstore and her and I did many shifts there together. She was always in bad health and a bit of a recluse/hoarder, and actually passed away a month ago but her sister didn't think she had any friends worth notifying. More tragedy.


----------



## 827Aug

Sorry for your loss. Life can be so unpredictable and over so quickly.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

So sorry, on both counts.


----------



## Lon

Thanks friends, it wasn't like I was part of these people's lives anymore, they were pretty much people from the past which is why it feels strange to have grief over it. I think that's the reason I'm sharing this, just to let it all off my chest and remember them as people that had a part in my life, and are part of who I am today. Anyways thanks for the support, feeling less grief after a good nights sleep.

Take care all, and be safe!


----------



## daisygirl 41

Very sorry for your loss Lon and very sorry that a child has to grow up without a mummy.
Very sad day !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeystly

Poor little girl


----------



## southern wife

Lon, so sorry for your grief.


----------

